# DFWAPC April meeting (2007)



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

The meeting will take place on Saturday, April 21, at 1:00 PM.

Setting up a low maintenance moss tank. 
We'll set up a 29 gal tank that needs only an occasional water change!

For directions please send an e-mail to:
[email protected]

See you there!
http://www.aquatic-plants.org/meetings.html

--Nikolay


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

I can't make this event going to to be out in Nevada. See ya'll in April.


----------



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

What kind of moss?

Cheryl


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Really any kind of moss. I was thinking just Java Moss, nothing fancy.

If you have some moss please let me know.

--Nikolay


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Doh...I didn't read. I thought that was March. Anyway, I'm back for a few weeks.


----------

